# Suppression automatique de fichiers iCloud



## Algol77 (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre depuis plusieurs années un problème avec l’utilisation d’iCloud sur tous mes appareils, et je ne parviens pas à obtenir de solution lors de mes recherches sur internet.

Je constate qu’iCloud efface de lui-même des éléments sur mes appareils sans me consulter pour ne conserver que la copie du nuage. J’aimerais savoir pourquoi et s’il existe un paramétrage pour l’en empêcher.
Cela concerne par exemple les livres de l’application « Livres » sur mes appareils iOS ou sur mon mac, ou bien mes documents stockés dans iCloud, dont je souhaiterais toujours conserver une copie locale sur le disque dur de mon mac.
Ce qui est étonnant, c’est que le système supprime de lui-même des copies locales de documents ou de livres alors qu’il reste de l’espace de stockage disponible.

Il est assez agaçant de vouloir lire dans l’avion sans possibilité de connexion, et de s’apercevoir que les téléchargements effectués la semaine passée ont étés supprimés.

Je remercie par avance la personne qui pourra m’aider sur ce sujet… J’ai fini par supprimer mes documents et mon bureau d’iCloud pour toujours conserver mes copies locales.


----------



## MrTom (27 Décembre 2021)

Hello,

Dans les *Préférences Systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple*, décoche *Optimiser le stockage du Mac*.


----------



## Algol77 (27 Décembre 2021)

Un grand merci pour votre retour c'est parfait sur le mac et c'était vraiment pas compliqué 

Auriez-vous une idée pour l'application livre sur iOS ?


----------

